# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  با توجه به درصد های کارنامه لطفا در حد توانتون راهنماییم کنین(خیلی ضروریه)

## Y.3.R

سلام دوستان.امیدوارم همتون جواب زحماتتون رو گرفته باشین و حق به حق دار رسیده باشه.دوستان دوتا سوال خیلی خیلی مهم داشتم اگه امکانش هست با دقت کامل بهش جواب بدین(همچنین براتون کارنامه ام رو هم گذاشتم تا بتونین بهتر کمکم کنین)1)آیا دبیری هم مثل تربیت معلم شرایط سنی داره؟اگه داره آیا شرایط سنیشون برابره؟2)با این رتبه ام  امکان قبولی تو رشته ی ریاضیات و کاربردها تو کدوم دانشگاه زیر بیشتره؟صنعتی شریف/فردوسی مشهد/دانشگاه تبریز/دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان/دانشگاه شیراز3)از کجا میتونم بدونم که کدوم دانشگاه ها هیئت علمی قوی تری دارن؟اینم بگم که منطقه 3 و اهل گلستانم

----------


## _Nyusha_

هردو سقف سنی 22 دوسال هست

----------


## Y.3.R

> هردو سقف سنی 22 دوسال هست


امکان نداره که امسال شرایط سنی تغییر کنه واسه معلمی؟

----------


## Narvan

کلا ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان شرط سنی داره

----------


## _Nyusha_

> امکان نداره که امسال شرایط سنی تغییر کنه واسه معلمی؟


تازه قصد دارن بکننش 20 سال یبارم کردن
البته دانش آموزا و فارغ التحصیل اعتراض میکنن ولی تاثیر نداره

----------


## reza2018

> امکان نداره که امسال شرایط سنی تغییر کنه واسه معلمی؟


سلام،چرا امکان داره تغییر کنه..من دقیق در جریان نیستم ولی گویا دیدبان شفافیت وعدالت پیگیر این قضیه هست.

----------


## Y.3.R

> تازه قصد دارن بکننش 20 سال یبارم کردن
> البته دانش آموزا و فارغ التحصیل اعتراض میکنن ولی تاثیر نداره


شرط سنی فردا با اومدن دفترچه ها معلوم میشه دیگه؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> شرط سنی فردا با اومدن دفترچه ها معلوم میشه دیگه؟


فعلا 22 دو ساله تو دانشگاه های فرهنگیان و تو سایتا همه جا زده 
آره اعلام میشه حتما

----------


## Y.3.R

> سلام،چرا امکان داره تغییر کنه..من دقیق در جریان نیستم ولی گویا دیدبان شفافیت وعدالت پیگیر این قضیه هست.


امیدوارم که تغییر کنه

----------


## A . H

برای شرایط سنی برید تو گوگل سرچ کنید ( حتما ببینید که تاریخ خبر برای همین حوالیا باشه )

----------


## _Nyusha_

> امیدوارم که تغییر کنه


آره چند سالتونه؟

----------


## Y.3.R

> آره چند سالتونه؟


متولد نیمه ی اول 76ام

----------


## _Nyusha_

> متولد نیمه ی اول 76ام


امسال میتونین شرکت کنین

----------


## _Nyusha_

> متولد نیمه ی اول 76ام


تا 76/7/1 میتونه شرکت کنه

----------


## Y.3.R

> تا 76/7/1 میتونه شرکت کنه


چون من نیمه ی اول 76 ام پس نمیتونم امسال تو تربیت معلم شرکت کنم

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Y.3.R


سلام دوستان.امیدوارم همتون جواب زحماتتون رو گرفته باشین و حق به حق دار رسیده باشه.دوستان دوتا سوال خیلی خیلی مهم داشتم اگه امکانش هست با دقت کامل بهش جواب بدین(همچنین براتون کارنامه ام رو هم گذاشتم تا بتونین بهتر کمکم کنین)


1)آیا دبیری هم مثل تربیت معلم شرایط سنی داره؟اگه داره آیا شرایط سنیشون برابره؟

2)با این رتبه ام  امکان قبولی تو رشته ی ریاضیات و کاربردها تو کدوم دانشگاه زیر بیشتره؟صنعتی شریف/فردوسی مشهد/دانشگاه تبریز/دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان/دانشگاه شیراز

3)از کجا میتونم بدونم که کدوم دانشگاه ها هیئت علمی قوی تری دارن؟

اینم بگم که منطقه 3 و اهل گلستانم


اول سوال 1 هر دوتا 22 سال است
2 می تونی تو سایت کانون ببینی تا چه رتبه ای قبول https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nkIU1Fشدند 
بجز صنعتی شریف برای بقیه احتمال است*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> چون من نیمه ی اول 76 ام پس نمیتونم امسال تو تربیت معلم شرکت کنم


6 ماه اول 76 میتونن

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Y.3.R


سلام دوستان.امیدوارم همتون جواب زحماتتون رو گرفته باشین و حق به حق دار رسیده باشه.دوستان دوتا سوال خیلی خیلی مهم داشتم اگه امکانش هست با دقت کامل بهش جواب بدین(همچنین براتون کارنامه ام رو هم گذاشتم تا بتونین بهتر کمکم کنین)


1)آیا دبیری هم مثل تربیت معلم شرایط سنی داره؟اگه داره آیا شرایط سنیشون برابره؟

2)با این رتبه ام  امکان قبولی تو رشته ی ریاضیات و کاربردها تو کدوم دانشگاه زیر بیشتره؟صنعتی شریف/فردوسی مشهد/دانشگاه تبریز/دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان/دانشگاه شیراز

3)از کجا میتونم بدونم که کدوم دانشگاه ها هیئت علمی قوی تری دارن؟

اینم بگم که منطقه 3 و اهل گلستانم


کارنامه کنکور- تخمین رتبه بر اساس رشته و دانشگاه*

----------


## Y.3.R

> 6 ماه اول 76 میتونن


فک کنم دارین اشتباه  میکنین چون 6 ماه اول 76 نمیتونن اما 6 ماه دوم 76 میتونن

----------


## Y.3.R

> *
> اول سوال 1 هر دوتا 22 سال است
> 2 می تونی تو سایت کانون ببینی تا چه رتبه ای قبول https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nkIU1Fشدند 
> بجز صنعتی شریف برای بقیه احتمال است*


اگه بجز صنعتی شریف برا بقیه امکانش هست بنظرت اولویت اولم رو کدوم دانشگاه بذارم ؟بنظرت کدوم دانشگاه ها هیئت علمی قوی دارن؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> فک کنم دارین اشتباه  میکنین چون 6 ماه اول 76 نمیتونن اما 6 ماه دوم 76 میتونن


اوه بله ببخشید 
ولی یه ساله همه پیگیر شرایط 24 سال بشه باز 
ولی تو سایت دانشگاه فرهنگیان الان دیدم 22 دوسال هست برای 98

----------


## _Nyusha_

> چون من نیمه ی اول 76 ام پس نمیتونم امسال تو تربیت معلم شرکت کنم


اگه شهر غیر تهران در نظر دارین
فردوسی مشهد
و نوشیروانی بابل عالیه

----------


## Y.3.R

> اوه بله ببخشید 
> ولی یه ساله همه پیگیر شرایط 24 سال بشه باز 
> ولی تو سایت دانشگاه فرهنگیان الان دیدم 22 دوسال هست برای 98


خواهش میکنم.امیدوارم که فردا شرط سنی تغییر کرده باشه

----------


## Y.3.R

> اگه شهر غیر تهران در نظر دارین
> فردوسی مشهد
> و نوشیروانی بابل عالیه


نوشیروانی بابل هیئت علمیش چطوره؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> نوشیروانی بابل هیئت علمیش چطوره؟


من خودم مازندرانیم عالین

----------


## Y.3.R

> من خودم مازندرانیم عالین


خیلی عالیه

----------


## saeid 3013

> چون من نیمه ی اول 76 ام پس نمیتونم امسال تو تربیت معلم شرکت کنم


دیر کردی دوستم چند ماه کم میاری واس امسال

----------

